# long trip



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well Friends tomorrow afternoon Sharon And I will be leaving for VictorVille California to see my Older sister [82] she is very sick with cancer ----- From my front door to Her's its 2,205 miles, We're going to take our time driving. I believe it'll take close to 5 days for us to get there. Than after our stay with Sis We'll be heading to Princeton Tx to vist with Sharon's Sister-in-law Kathy. Sharon's Brother Kenny Passed on Sept 11 this year. Don't know when we'll be getting home. It was snowing this afternoon but melted as soon as it hit the ground.---- We've been packing and getting home ready for a week so we can leave and tomorrow morning we should be done .So It will be awhile before I'll get back with you'all----Have a great hunting season Later svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear of all the bad news Skip, you guys take your time and get there safely, prayers sent.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You two be safe in your travels Skip.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry to hear this .prayers being said that GOD will keep you safe in your travels .


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck bud drive safe


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Prayers sent, Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know I’m thinking of you my friend. Be safe.


----------

